# My new J babies



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is my new crew of fosters I brought home New Years Eve! Momma Jemma, Jimmy, Jonah, Joey and little torti Janna. I took pics but 90% did not come out because of the lighting or wiggling. The babies are about 4-5 weeks old. Weaned and litter box trained for the most part. Momma is a sweet orange tabby. They are temporarily housed in hubby's office until the foster room is cleared of kittens next week.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

omg they are cute. Wish I could afford another pet and you lived closer. I would take one in a heartbeat


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh soooo cute. momma is adorable too!! love her lil face!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awwww they are cute.
Hmmmm....a second kitten foster room in the making!
Your hubby is a gem!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You're fostering my dream kitties. I'm soooooooooooooooo jealous!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is quite a concession on hubby's part let me tell you! I assured him it's just temporary! I don't want momma bothered by these older kittens. They can, AND DO, climb all over the place! They can do a single leap right up to the cage and scamper up the sides before I can stop them. Momma would probably not be happy so we are keeping her in the study with a view of the upper deck for the time being. I need to remember to scatter some bird seed up there for the squirrels and her viewing enjoyment!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ARGH!! Cuteness Overload Warning!! Adorable mama and babies!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cuteness overload time!!! :love2


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ohhhhh Marcia, they are soo cute!! I could just cuddle them up! 
Mama is very gorgeous also....
They are so lucky to have you as a foster mom...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

They're PRECIOUS!! what Cuties!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

That's it...I'm dead. You killed me with cute. Oh, but what a way to go. LOL!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

my5kitties said:


> That's it...I'm dead. You killed me with cute. Oh, but what a way to go. LOL!!


Laughed out loud with this! Thanks! They really are cute and so sweet! I can't wait to get them in my regular foster room and let them run and scamper all about! I'm ready for a tiny baby fix!! I love all my babies but by 3-4 months I'm ready for them to find new homes! Thank God for laser pointers and tiring them out!!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Marcia said:


> I love all my babies but by 3-4 months I'm ready for them to find new homes! Thank God for laser pointers and tiring them out!!


I feel this! Jasper's closer to five months now, and he's mellowed ~a little bit~ since I got him, but he is still such a handful sometimes. I wish he responded to a laser pointer. He'll walk over to it, sniff it, then give me this look like 'really? I'm supposed to fall for this? :roll: You're not getting off that easy!' 

Thankfully Da Bird and this Cat Chaser toy from the same company really get him going :thumb

Super cute babies too! :luv :luv :luv


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

O.M.G. :luv

I really hate it when people post pics that make me sit here and make funny noises out loud..."ooooooo" "eeeeeeee!" 

They are ADORABLE - including Momma!! She looks so sweet. How old is she?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such beautiful babies!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> O.M.G. :luv
> 
> They are ADORABLE - including Momma!! She looks so sweet. How old is she?


We have momma (I named her Jemma), listed as 1+ but I think she is much older. She seems older and wiser than someone only 1. She prefers to sit on that top perch and when I let her out she sniffs around and curls up on the floor near the cage. Yesterday I let her out and she walked around for a miute then went right back to the cage and just stayed on the perch. She is much like my first foster momma Zoey - very sweet and "wizened". She is not threatened by any of the cats going in or out of the room.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

This is why I love these forums, all the kitten pictures !!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

These babies are getting SO big so fast. I guess they are about 6 weeks old now and so frisky and sweet. The little torti I named Janna was super shy and scared of me up until a few days ago. Now, when I enter the room she runs up to me for snuggles. She's such a doll and it wasn't until I took her pics a few minutes ago that I noticed her tiny little tongue sticking out!
SO FREAKIN ADORABLE! Meet Janna, Jimmy, Joey and Johan.....


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The MARKINGS! The COLORINGS! Beautiful babies!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I will take Janna and Joey please!


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

OMG!!! Thank you! These pictures made my night!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am sure I have two great families lined up for my 4 current foster babies! I have had 2 women email me extensively about them and I have someone coming over Friday to meet 2 and someone else coming 90 miles on Sunday to meet the other 2! :thumb

They are almost of weight now and very cute but definitely not lap cats. They like to be NEAR me but not on me. These pics were taken a couple weeks ago but they are still just as cute! That is Jimmy balancing on my knee which is the snuggliest he will get.

Jimmy, Joey, Jonah and Janna

















View attachment 80913


View attachment 80921


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooooh how did I miss this thread before???? They are all just adorable. So is Momma. Love them going home as pairs and hope momma finds a wonderful home too


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah they're so cute!!! How is mama kitty doing? She's so cute too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I LOVE it when babies find their forever homes! And it's even better when they're adopted with a sibling! YAY! Hope it works out for these guys and mama!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a couple over yesterday that I am thrilled with. They are older and just lost their elder cat a few months ago. After grieving, they are ready to start over. They fell in love with Jimmy and Jonah - the long haired baby and the dark orange baby. Of course these 2 are the most outgoing (which is not saying much). I stressed that none of these babies are snuggly lap cats; none of them seek out my company or my lap when I am in the room - preferring to play amongst themselves or alone. 

This really is the most interesting bunch of kittens - they are just like their momma - very quiet, reserved and kinda dull (sorry, momma and babies!!).


----------

